# Sketch Effect



## goobimama (Mar 5, 2005)

This tutorial is quite a famous one. My friend taught me this (and by friend, I mean a professional from england who I met from the net)

*Make sure you have your layers pallette open, if not, click Window>Layers


Step 1:
Open your image. This works best if there is not much of a background cause it spoils the whole "someone sketched me!" line. Portraits are best.

Step 2:
Duplicate the layer by clicking Layer>New >layer via copy or by pressing Ctrl+J.

Step 3:
Desaturate the image by Going to Image>Adjustments>Desaturate or by pressing Shift+Ctrl+U.

Step 4: 
Next, duplicate the newly created layer (might be layer1 or background copy 1). 

Step 5: 
Invert the layer image by going to Image>Adjustments>Invert or by pressing Ctrl+I on the keyboard. Make sure you have your second layer selected before doing this.

Step 6:
Now in the layers pallette change the blend mode to "colour dodge". The image may appear blank but don't worry.

Step 7:
Apply a Gaussian blur by going to Filter> Blur> Gaussian Blur. Start off with a very low value and slowly increase till the desired value. Do not increase too much because it will make the image look photographic.

Alternative:
You can also create a colour pencil effect (the pictures you saw in those story books when you were a little kid of just 8)
All you have to do is:

After step 3, skip step 4 and then continue with it. You will get a nice colour effect. works with group pictures also.

here's my image:

*img203.exs.cx/img203/6681/rajkumar4da.jpg

Well I know its a bit on the freaky side, but I have a good excuse. 70s day at college and I am caught in action.


----------



## sms_solver (Mar 6, 2005)

is the above pic yours?

Anyway a photoshop learner will going to learn many things from u

keep up the good work
I shall also post a photoshop tut one day


----------



## hsnayvid (Mar 8, 2005)

don't know why but my system hangs when i click on gaussian blur after folling ur steps.
Normally it works!!

Win XP - Photoshop CS - 324MB RAM-

Any ideas why it happens??


----------



## goobimama (Mar 8, 2005)

Puzzling. Gaussian Blur is not such a resource hungry filter like the radial blur. Maybe you should try resizing your image. A large image with a rez of 2048*1536 might, (just might) cause a system hangup. Otherwise, dunno what to say.

Till about six months ago, I used to run Photoshop on a 192 MB RAM system (100Mhz) and worked fine for me..


----------



## hsnayvid (Mar 9, 2005)

no there is some other problem,

the system hangs after some time in cs

back to version 7.0 . 
will install soon.


----------



## ramprasad (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi
   Will this work on PS 7....?

Regards,
Ramprasad


----------



## goobimama (Mar 12, 2005)

@ ramprasad: it should work. at least, you can try! When I say that I use photoshop CS, doesn't mean that the earlier versions are inadequate in any way. Photoshop 6 is just as powerful. its only that CS has a few more features (like healing brush, layer comps, filter gallery, file browser) otherwise, Photoshop away!


----------

